# Favorite Bulbophyllum Vendors?



## e-spice (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm been wanting to try growing a few smaller type bulbos. Anyone care to share their favorite bulbo vendors in the US?


----------



## troy (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeff tyler


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2016)

Is Andy's Orchids still around? They used to keep a rather
extensive Bulbo. stock.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 8, 2016)

Windy Hill Gardens has tons. Also Bill Thoms of A-Doribil Orchids


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 8, 2016)

J&L orchids


----------



## e-spice (Oct 9, 2016)

Certainly some great leads here. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## gnathaniel (Oct 10, 2016)

Great suggestions already! eBay seller autumnimports, Carolina Orchids, and Tropical Orchid Farm are a few more to check out.


----------



## naoki (Oct 10, 2016)

LOC also has some cool stuff:
http://laorchid.com/collections/bulbophyllum


----------

